# Hulk sfonda la porta e il portiere dello Zenit. Video. Fake o...



## admin (28 Giugno 2015)

In rete sta circolando un video che mostra Hulk, attaccante brasiliano dello Zenit, mentre spacca (letteralmente) portiere e porta dello Zenit. Nel filmato, l'attaccante fa partire un tiro talmente forte da spingere il portiere (che non riesce a trattenerlo) fuori dal campo spaccando la rete.

Un tiro da incredibile Hulk. Alla Holly e Benji. Probabilmente, un fake creato col computer.
*
Video qui in basso al secondo post*


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2015)

Giocatore di una mediocrità spaventosa, ha soltanto il tiro, stop, per il resto è valido da un punto di vista tecnico come un Denis.


----------



## Snake (28 Giugno 2015)

Mark Lenders e Jeff Turner sarebbero fieri di lui


----------



## Renegade (28 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giocatore di una mediocrità spaventosa, ha soltanto il tiro, stop, per il resto è valido da un punto di vista tecnico come un Denis.



Io lo vedo messo male proprio atleticamente.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Giugno 2015)

Fisico da pensionato


----------



## Dexter (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In rete sta circolando un video che mostra Hulk, attaccante brasiliano dello Zenit, mentre spacca (letteralmente) portiere e porta dello Zenit. Nel filmato, l'attaccante fa partire un tiro talmente forte da spingere il portiere (che non riesce a trattenerlo) fuori dal campo spaccando la rete.
> 
> Un tiro da incredibile Hulk. Alla Holly e Benji. Probabilmente, un fake creato col computer.
> *
> Video qui in basso al secondo post*



Lo vedo bene in palestra con me Hulk, il calcio lo lasciasse agli altri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo messo male proprio atleticamente.


ça va sans dire.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2015)

Io lo vedrei bene per il wrestling.


----------



## Gas (28 Giugno 2015)

Video preparatissimo...


----------



## Hammer (28 Giugno 2015)

Fintissimo, per scagliare all'indietro il portiere in quel modo col solo tiro ti ci vorrebbe una velocità della palla disumana


----------



## Aron (29 Giugno 2015)

Percepisco il timore che Galliani guardi questo video. 

Hulk comunque secondo me si è rovinato andando in Russia, come altri giocatori.


----------



## Torros (29 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giocatore di una mediocrità spaventosa, ha soltanto il tiro, stop, per il resto è valido da un punto di vista tecnico come un Denis.



uno che segna 20 gol a stagione, non può essere scarso come lo definisci. Poi mi pare pure veloce e salta bene l'uomo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Giugno 2015)

Ma che fake al computer..la rete è già bucata e il portiere si tuffa all'indietro..è una cosa combinata..
Anche perché nella realtà sappiamo bene quanto (poco) vale sto ex giocatore..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> uno che segna 20 gol a stagione, non può essere scarso come lo definisci. Poi mi pare pure veloce e salta bene l'uomo..


E fisicamente è una bestia. Ora se è calato atleticamente non lo so.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che fake al computer..la rete è già bucata e il portiere si tuffa all'indietro..è una cosa combinata..
> Anche perché nella realtà sappiamo bene quanto (poco) vale sto ex giocatore..



Ma infatti è ridicolo da quanto è palese, si è proprio buttato all'indietro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> uno che segna 20 gol a stagione, non può essere scarso come lo definisci. Poi mi pare pure veloce e salta bene l'uomo..


Segna venti goal a stagione in Russia, dove ha trovato la sua mediocrissima dimensione, tant'è che nessuna big lo vuole e tant'è che ad alti livelli, cioè con la nazionale, ha sempre dimostrato di essere un punto debole.


----------



## Torros (30 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Segna venti goal a stagione in Russia, dove ha trovato la sua mediocrissima dimensione, tant'è che nessuna big lo vuole e tant'è che ad alti livelli, cioè con la nazionale, ha sempre dimostrato di essere un punto debole.



li segnava anche in portogallo, e anche in europa, chi ha il gol nel sangue segna ovunque.. 
Il fatto che nessuna big lo vuole, dipende dal fatto che è stato pagato 50 milioni...In nazionale pure Messi e Ronaldo fanno fatica..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> li segnava anche in portogallo, e anche in europa, chi ha il gol nel sangue segna ovunque..
> Il fatto che nessuna big lo vuole, dipende dal fatto che è stato pagato 50 milioni...In nazionale pure Messi e Ronaldo fanno fatica..


Insomma, mi vuoi dire che Hulk è forte, è un campione, giusto? Detto da chi denigrava Neymar mi sembra paradossale. Hulk fa in Europa, in Portogallo o in Russia i goal che fanno tanti altri, per quanto riguarda il paragone con Ronaldo e Messi penso non ci sia nemmeno bisogno che mi esprima.


----------



## Torros (1 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, mi vuoi dire che Hulk è forte, è un campione, giusto? Detto da chi denigrava Neymar mi sembra paradossale. Hulk fa in Europa, in Portogallo o in Russia i goal che fanno tanti altri, per quanto riguarda il paragone con Ronaldo e Messi penso non ci sia nemmeno bisogno che mi esprima.



è un ottimo giocatore, non è un campione ma un ottimo giocatore si..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> è un ottimo giocatore, non è un campione ma un ottimo giocatore si..


Un giocatore mediocre per certi livelli e con certi livelli intendo Mondiale/Champions League, al massimo lo si può considerare un buon giocatore se parliamo di campionato o al massimo di gironi di Champions.


----------



## Renegade (1 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un giocatore mediocre per certi livelli e con certi livelli intendo Mondiale/Champions League, al massimo lo si può considerare un buon giocatore se parliamo di campionato o al massimo di gironi di Champions.



Di gironi di Champions è già troppo. Non ha atletismo per resistere 90 minuti ad alti livelli le grandi partite.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Di gironi di Champions è già troppo. Non ha atletismo per resistere 90 minuti ad alti livelli le grandi partite.


Gironi di Champions in gruppetti scandalosi come quello dell'anno scorso dello Zenit stesso o come quello di Shaktar e Chelsea.


----------

